

The Poor Mans Spotify is awesome - jedicoffee
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Poor-Mans-Spotify

======
spydum
This just seems to be a cli app for pleer.com, which seems to have a massive
cache of mp3s. Has nothing to do with spotify, and is downloading music from
that site is likely breaking copyright laws in the us and other places.

